# Fishing off of Venice



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Seeing the reports on the forum (big wahoos, yellow fin tuna)has anybody just trailered there boat and launched at or near Venice to fish the oil rigs? I have looked at some of the charter boats websites and they are saying they are fishing in 1000 ft of water and just 15 miles of shore. I want some of that action. Even if it is just during the winter months. Trailer the boat once a month to Venice. Does anybody have anymore insight on where to launch, get ice and 100% gasoline and most of all the better rigs to fish. Thanks Mark


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Now that is a plan. Don't have any info for you but will be buying a boat this year and wondered the same. Hell, you could drive over on a Friday afternoon, find a hotel and leave out early on Saturday. Even do an overnighter if calm enough.

Catching a few hours sleep on the boat would be fine with me!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

*Fishing*

Better yet, I would need a another truck to tow my 29' ft Airstream. I just need more infor on this matter.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

6 hour haul Cypress cove and Venice Marina have launches. Leave at 11 pm get there 5 am follow the charters out. Bring 100# of pogies Watch the weather, great opportunity to catch some real trophy fish wahoo, YF and mako's. Its a 22 mile cold ride down the River/ interior passes Tiger/Red a little shorter but tricky then another twenty or so to the fishing grounds. We trailered a 22 Glacier Bay over there every year 10 years ago and caught some real nice fish.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I believe there only two marinas down there, at least one of them sells ice and gas. you can always ask the charter guys where to go, they are usually pretty helpful. Venice Marina should be able to supply you with all you need.


----------



## pierboy01 (Jun 2, 2010)

If you don't have RADAR don't even try it . Worst fog you will ever see.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishing out of Venice, LA with your own boat can be very rewarding, if you know the area. If you don't know the area, then go with a charter or buddy with someone who knows the area. There are numerous problems that can arise. Heading to/from the gulf you will share the river and passes with very large vessels such as ships, work boats, crew boats, tugs and very fast boats, AND logs!!!!!!! And sand bars you can't see!!!! Add some fog to the mix and it gets scary quick! On clear days, its great! Just be careful. It's not as easy as it looks.


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

Venice Marina has camps and they come with a slip with a launch on site. We did it last year and was $160 a night which isn't bad at all split between 4-5 guys. The camps have two bunk beds and a queen size so more than enough room. Fuel and ice are there too. Cypress Cove has a similar set up just haven't stayed there yet since they re did thier lodging.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Pierboy is right about the fog it can be thick and without radar you're pretty much blind. Sometime the fog is thick in the morning, sometimes it's thick at night, sometimes it's thick all day and sometimes there's no fog. This time of year I would count on having fog sometime. This is prime time for the big YFT and if you can catch a shrimp boat cleaning their nets you can have a chunking good time. Take extra beer to trade for shrimp too!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

pierboy01 said:


> If you don't have RADAR don't even try it . Worst fog you will ever see.


x10 you can't see your hand at the end of your arm in that pea soup sometimes......


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

WhyMe said:


> Better yet, I would need a another truck to tow my 29' ft Airstream. I just need more infor on this matter.


You have an airstream? Do you like it?

I want to get one for me and the wife and some future kids. Something more like a Bambi that we can use in the Panhandle.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

*Venice*

Just a suggestion, get a couple of boats and about 4 guys per boat, and hire one of the local Charter guys as a guide for the day, and run the buddy boats where ever the guide says to go/do. Might want to contact Capt Hoop, he posts on this site a lot, and get his recommendation on whether that is doable or not. I think some of them might enjoy coming down off the helm for a day of fishing instead of driving all day.

I'd pull my 26 sailfish over there for a couple of days.

Steve


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

pierboy01 said:


> If you don't have RADAR don't even try it . Worst fog you will ever see.


I second this comment. I have only fished there once (out of Cypress Cove), but the fog was rough and the channel of the river seemed difficult to navigate. I would go only with radar and would have a local direct me on the first day out.


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

It is 300 miles to Venice from Pensacola. Venice Marina and Cypress Cove Marina have pay launch ramps. Venice sells ice by the laundry basket, use to be $5.00. Fuel is sold at the marina's or can be bought at the end of Hyway 23 a few miles from the marina's. There are a few motels in Venice and some trailer/cabins at Venice Marinia and rooms at Cypress Cove. It is around a 18-20 mile run from the dock to the Gulf and multiple passes to the Gulf. The Southwest Pass is the main one that all the ships and recreational boats use. The South Pass is used by smaller boats 35 foot and smaller. There are other passes just depends where your going in the Gulf. At the end of the South Pass there is a jetty that sits underwater which will ruin your day if you do not run the channel. A updated chartplotter and radar is the only way to go down the Missisippi. The fog can be so thick that you might see 50 feet in front of your boat. Hire a captain first time out to learn the area. It been some years since I been there and things might have changed. Call the marinia's and they will have all info you need.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

*Airstream*



aroundthehorn said:


> You have an airstream? Do you like it?
> 
> I want to get one for me and the wife and some future kids. Something more like a Bambi that we can use in the Panhandle.


Yes, it took 5 years to find the right Airstream ....it was pretty much like turn key ready to camp..thanks


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cypress Cove and Venice Marina is about all there is over there. It is a long drive from Pensacola and the roads are horrible in LA. The area gets super foggy in the spring and the river can make the water in the gulf into chocolate milk.

I've made 3 trips over there and had my fill. I hear stories of the great fishing but I never saw anything worth the drive over myself.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll be heading over with a friend from Miss coast. He's got a 25' mako with twin 200s. We'll launch at venice and head to our buds camp at Port Eades. The mako has radar and runs like the wind, so we'll be fishing the lump at daylight.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

:saddam::saddam::table:


DreamWeaver21 said:


> Cypress Cove and Venice Marina is about all there is over there. It is a long drive from Pensacola and the roads are horrible in LA. The area gets super foggy in the spring and the river can make the water in the gulf into chocolate milk.
> 
> I've made 3 trips over there and had my fill. I hear stories of the great fishing but I never saw anything worth the drive over myself.


What??? With all do respect was you fishing a canal or something????


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

If I was going to make the drive over there I would invest in a Roff's Report so that I would have a good idea of where I needed to head to find blue water. They are a lot cheaper than burning up a tank of gas running around all day in the chocolate milk. And don't expect any helpful advice from the locals on finding good water...:no:..._" You need to head over to the Horseshoe, its been in blue water for a week (yeah a week in February of last year )_"


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

That is a trip I have been dying to do. If I had a boat, I would have already set up there for the winter. Being boatless sucks.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I have take my boat(s) over 4 times. First time with my 22' C-Hawk with a single (new) 150 Honda. Went out of Grand Isle, had a blast. No tuna, but steady action and a nice box of fish. Second trip was with the Twin Vee. Lots of mangrove snapper, mahi, and smaller fish. Third trip was out of Venice. We stayed overnight at the lump. Best fishing trip ever. Lots of yellowfin, jacks, huge bliners, and blackfin. Around 600# of fish. We left them biting, we ran out of ice. Last trip was out of Grand Isle, not the best trip. No tuna, only a fair box of fish.

March is coming up quickly, I'm watching the weather for a nice pattern! 
Sea-r-cy


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Most definitely go with what others have said about being leery of fishing out of Venice until you've done it a few times with others that know the area or go with charters.
You will have a great time while learning. 
Depending on which pass you take out to the Gulf it can be dangerous not only due to fog, but, you can encounter extremely rough water depending on tides, wind, water flow, etc. 
You will probably see debris coming down the river that looks like telephone poles and Oak Trees. Again, this just depends on when you go.
There is great fishing there and it is certainly worth the trip, but, use caution.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> If I was going to make the drive over there I would invest in a Roff's Report so that I would have a good idea of where I needed to head to find blue water.


Disagree completely. We caught more yellowfin over 100 last year in green water than blue. Blue water is for marlin and mahi. Everything else has no problem with the green.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Love the place!!*

We have towed a 2301 Seaswirl over a couple of times from Pensacola. Both times we had no problems with the tow over. We always spent the overnight offshore. One trip we went to Mars/Ursa and the other we went to the Lump. We ran down both Southwest Pass and Tiger Pass. We much prefer running down Tiger Pass; shorter and less traffic. No fog on either of our trips. The only problem is deciding where to fish and what to catch!! Awesome place.

Bob


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I like what I see...all info taken in is greatly appreciated....bajabob...what time of year did you make your run?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

PoolBoy074 said:


> :saddam::saddam::table:
> 
> What??? With all do respect was you fishing a canal or something????


 No, I fished the west delta for a kingfish tournament and out of south pass for the deep sea rodeo one year. The best I have ever done fishing over there was running out of baptiste collette and we ended up so far east we may as well have well left out of Dauphin Island. I'd chalk it up to inexperience on my part but I had my dad on the boat and he made a living fishing those waters for 30 years and I don't mean part time. Local knowledge I had, luck not so much.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Disagree completely. We caught more yellowfin over 100 last year in green water than blue. Blue water is for marlin and mahi. Everything else has no problem with the green.


Alright...you got me...:glare: I should have said "good" water (ie: that which does not look like the primary settling tank at the sewage treatment plant). The first couple of times I made the trip down to Venice I didn't run across anybody that was willing to share that info (not that I blame them). The last few times I went I bought a Roff's report and it put me right on it (ie: the green/clean-green/ bluish non crap-brown water). The Roff's report was a lot cheaper than the gas I wasted the first couple of times. That's all I'm saying...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> The Roff's report was a lot cheaper than the gas I wasted the first couple of times. That's all I'm saying...


This is what I preach all the time to people complaining about the cost of Hilton's. Spot on.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Use a charter*



FishinFool said:


> Fishing out of Venice, LA with your own boat can be very rewarding, if you know the area. If you don't know the area, then go with a charter or buddy with someone who knows the area. There are numerous problems that can arise. Heading to/from the gulf you will share the river and passes with very large vessels such as ships, work boats, crew boats, tugs and very fast boats, AND logs!!!!!!! And sand bars you can't see!!!! Add some fog to the mix and it gets scary quick! On clear days, its great! Just be careful. It's not as easy as it looks.


It's an expensive charter but worth the money. With what you spend on fuel, bait, launch, you could charter. Usually 1200 per day plus fuel. Split 6 ways is somewhat affordable. The river is treacherous and unless you go with someone with recent knowledge you are in Danger. I've seen logs longer than a lot of boats. Don't even think about going without radar.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok, with everything being said about the dangers that lie within the waters off of Veince. What is the next best place to launch to get to the rigs? I have a 223 Mako with a 98 gallon fuel cell and no radar.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

...


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Launch at Venice marina or Cypress cove. Take the "jump" to the river. Go down river to the head of the passes. Take south Pass out to gulf. Follow markers in and out of the pass if they are still there. (Submerged rocks and shoals) If not follow a crew boat or a charter if you can. Or see if you can just follow another boat in the morning and backtrack with GPS on the way in. Try 7 mile rigs for wahoo. See if you can talk to a captain night before . Good luck. Post pictures.:yes:


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> Ok, with everything being said about the dangers that lie within the waters off of Veince. What is the next best place to launch to get to the rigs? I have a 223 Mako with a 98 gallon fuel cell and no radar.


You can launch out of Grand Isle. There are 100's of rigs around there. I wouldn't even consider running at night or in any chance of fog without radar. That area is full of abandoned rigs, pipes sticking out of the water, work boats, and other fishing boats. 
Oh, if you go out of Grand Isle, get the coordinates of the "loop", not a place you want to end up in. (it will show up on most chart plotters) You will get an escort out of the area. They have some large, fast, boats with big .50 cal mounted on it. And they are not very friendly.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Why do they guard the "loop"?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd say, as it is connected to 50% of our refineries, it might bear being protected...


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

*The Loop*

After much research, I found out what they are doing in the Loop.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> I'd say, as it is connected to 50% of our refineries, it might bear being protected...


I didnt know,I never been out of the bay here.It's good they guard those:thumbsup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lotta stuff coming in from out there. Pascagoula and South Mobile County are rapidly becoming the leading onshore facilities for offshore gas coming in. Folks generally have no idea how gas and oil come onshore and where it goes...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The 'Loop' is the Louisiana Offshore Oil Port. It has three Single Point Moorings that were designed, primarily to off-load oil imports from Super Tankers that couldn't fit into conventional ports. They off-load via hoses and 13% of the US Imported oil comes through this point. The pipeline to shore is 4 foot diameter and the onshore storage facility is in Salt Domes and has a capacity of 50 million barrels. 

So, now you know why they guard it so carefully.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> Lotta stuff coming in from out there. Pascagoula and South Mobile County are rapidly becoming the leading onshore facilities for offshore gas coming in. Folks generally have no idea how gas and oil come onshore and where it goes...


I never thought about it really,I imagined tankers,makes sense they would have a central offshore unloading spot though.It would probably be interesting to learn about.I bet fishing would be good in that loop if you could get in there!


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> The 'Loop' is the Louisiana Offshore Oil Port. It has three Single Point Moorings that were designed, primarily to off-load oil imports from Super Tankers that couldn't fit into conventional ports. They off-load via hoses and 13% of the US Imported oil comes through this point. The pipeline to shore is 4 foot diameter and the onshore storage facility is in Salt Domes and has a capacity of 50 million barrels. This location was picked because it is fairly close to the onshore intersection called 'Henry Hub' which is such an important crossing off pipelines that criss-cross the USA from east to west and to the north and the midwest that there is a price for crude that is quoted at that location.
> 
> So, now you know why they guard it so carefully.


Got ya,and thanks,that's pretty interesting,It's something I never gave any thought.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

scott44 said:


> I never thought about it really,I imagined tankers,makes sense they would have a central offshore unloading spot though.It would probably be interesting to learn about.I bet fishing would be good in that loop if you could get in there!


Not really. Shallow water there. Cobes and snappers


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Earlier, I mentioned that 'Henry Hub' related to 'The Loop' but Henry Hub is for Natural Gas and the Loop is for crude.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Not really. Shallow water there. Cobes and snappers


I'm trout and redfish if i'm lucky,I would think Cobes and snappers would be great fishin'! :thumbup:...Shoot,,It's all good to me!


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

When the rigs pump oil...is it to a barge or directly piped somewhere?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Pipelines....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

scott44 said:


> When the rigs pump oil...is it to a barge or directly piped somewhere?


It is all (crude and nat gas) done via underground pipeline. The refineries (onshore) are where the various oil products are separated (nat gas, diesel, kerosene, gasoline, etc.)


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> Pipelines....


Makes sense now that I think about it,always pictured a big boat,dunno why.I didn't know about the loop.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> It is all (crude and nat gas) done via underground pipeline. The refineries (onshore) are where the various oil products are separated (nat gas, diesel, kerosene, gasoline, etc.)


I know that part,I was wondering how it got onshore from the rigs.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Well now that this thread has jumped fully off the rails...I have a question. At some point I have thought about taking my boat over to Venice and just keeping it in a slip over there for a few months, maybe next February. Looks like it would be about 140 miles straight shot from Pensacola Pass to Venice Marina according to google earth. Is the approach from the east difficult for someone not familiar with the area or would it be better to go around to south pass and come up that way?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Your best approach would be into Baptiste.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I imagine heading out wouldn't be that bad, but it looks like hitting that channel inbound might be tricky. How well is the approach marked? I know that at south pass once you round the marker at the end of the jetty you are pretty much home free (wide deep channel). Is this the case with the channel coming into Baptiste?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> I imagine heading out wouldn't be that bad, but it looks like hitting that channel inbound might be tricky. How well is the approach marked? I know that at south pass once you round the marker at the end of the jetty you are pretty much home free (wide deep channel). Is this the case with the channel coming into Baptiste?


Try to make it a point to come in during daylight. Baptiste is marked


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The loop is located 18 miles off shore and is in 110 ft of water. The loop 
stands for Louisiana offshore oil port.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Try to make it a point to come in during daylight. Baptiste is marked


Yeah I wouldn't attempt it in the dark the first time for sure. Thanks. :thumbsup:

We are taking some clients out of Port Fourchon on a three day charter next Thursday. I'm hoping the weather is better than it was last year and we can get out to where the big yellow fin are.:thumbup:


----------

